# What are your pups getting for Christmas?



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I know I'm not the only one who gets Christmas presents for their fur kids! Quinn is getting a pair of Batman pajamas from Cozy Coats. Jasper is going to get a new collar. He still as the plain nylon one he came from the shelter with. I don't' know what to get Darla. She just got a new collar and doesn't like toys. I'm sure I'll get a few more goodies for them.

Some people think I'm nuts. I know my dogs don't know it's Christmas, but I love buying gifts for loved ones. My critters are my family!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I haven't decided yet, but I'm thinking about getting Annie a Corgi... since she REALLLLY really wants one.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

PuppyPaws said:


> I haven't decided yet, but I'm thinking about getting Annie a Corgi... since she REALLLLY really wants one.



Rocky wants a Havanese but I haven't mentioned it to Santa yet :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh, Santa knows about the Corgi. Boy oh boy does he know.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, you can't deprive Annie, now can you?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

werecatrising said:


> Well, you can't deprive Annie, now can you?


It's my husband that suggested it first. I've pretty much left it entirely up to him. If I got a Corgi Christmas morning, I wouldn't complain.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I mean, if ANNIE got one. 
Annie. 
Not me.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

We bought some gingerbread type treats from Petsmart but those will be given sparingly over the next several months as a special treat. I never know what to get as treats since their food is so much better than any treat out there! Hahaha. 

I think Buck is going to get a collar. I don't buy them clothes so I'm out on that one... If anyone has any suggestions, I would love to hear them. Hahaha. 

And I know how you feel, Linsey. Buck wants a dane to play with. Now it's just a matter of CONVINCING Santa...


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I got my boy his very own chest freezer. Yup. Gonna fill it with all kinds of animal parts.
I'm going to park it right here in my NYC apartment, right under the stairs going up to my loft bed.
And hope I don't blow any circuits...hwell:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I think my dogs will be getting some new ID tags, maybe some new toys for the cats and the indoor bird. Everybody (outdoor birds, mice and fish included) will likely get something edible, whether it be a meal of something special that they don't normally get, or just a treat/chew/what have you. We'll see!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Our babes are going to be getting a TON I just KNOW It!!!LOL. Rhett gets to come to S. Cali with Daddy and I, and of course he gets his very own puppy in January. And since the others aren't coming with us, well then they will be getting stuff from my family, and of course I'll make sure Rhett gets a lot of stuff too!!!!LOL


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mollie's getting a raw rabbit. Rabbit is for a special occasion here as its $17 for less than a pound. Actually, it was meant to be her birthday present (Thanksgiving puppy), but I clean forgot about it being her birthday, what, with all the relatives here stressing me out she didn't stand a chance. But, she didn't seem to mind, so I guess she forgot about it too. 
I'll probably get her another mind puzzle game and some type of squeaky animal toy she can ruin in 5 minutes or so. 
Windy the cat's getting a turquoise mohair jersey, specially knitted for a skinny long bodied cat. And, probably a new harness and leash and a nice lambswool blanket to snuggle up in in the cold weather. Spoilt so and so's.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Uno has a ton of treats and bully sticks coming in from entirely pets sale, and he already got a new collar. But then again, every week is like christmas for this dog, I'm little obsessed when it comes to shopping for pet supplies.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Agility equipment :thumb:

No really it is for the dogs........

They're getting a short chute and a tunnel. I already have a set of six weaves that I built with my father-in-law, and will also be building two jumps out of PVC tomorrow.

I would really like to add some fancy new collars and fetching tags.....but that might just have to wait a bit after ordering those tunnels today

Now what the heck am I gonna get for the husband??????? :noidea:


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

Scorch is going to get a trail/hiking backpack so that he can carry his own weight in the family 
well, that is true, but he'll probably just get the chance to sleep on our bed for once and oxtail or something like that 

oh, and Scorch wants a friend for Christmas too!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> I haven't decided yet, but I'm thinking about getting Annie a Corgi... since she REALLLLY really wants one.


Linsey, you are too cute!
So what does Annie want to name her new Corgi?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Linsey, you are too cute!
> So what does Annie want to name her new Corgi?


She doesn't know. She doesn't even know what color or gender she wants. 
She is thinking Chandler, Tad, Griffin, Kane, Opal, or Lavery depending on gender/ personality.


Bonus points if you know the "theme"


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

All My Children!

I want my bonus points!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, Topher will be getting a new Paco collar. This one, but martingale: The Mesa Collar - Deluxe - Leather Dog Collar - Paco Collars Finnigan already got one in November for his 3rd birthday so he'll probably get a nice backpack. They will all get bully sticks and tracheas and other edible goodies... and I've already got a few toys waiting to be destroyed.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> She doesn't know. She doesn't even know what color or gender she wants.
> She is thinking Chandler, Tad, Griffin, Kane, Opal, or Lavery depending on gender/ personality.
> 
> 
> Bonus points if you know the "theme"


Hmmmm...I would say a boy named Griffin!!:wink: (that's what I would choose for Annie!!:biggrin


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Hehe, I got their presents yesterday. 

And I made their stockings last night  Might redo Murph's, it looks sloppy lol. Then I will hang them over their crates 












Murph got two new nylabones and two packs of all meat treats. He's hard cause he doesn't like any toy except for bones and those are kind of expensive and I'm on a serious budget :-X

Abbie got a two pack of mint scented tennis balls, a little stuffed hedgehog, a kong toy that has like a stretchy body, a fleece ball, and some Fruitable treats.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I must make a stocking and hang it over his crate... what a CUTE idea!!!

So far I have a shipment from Best Bully Sticks coming in FILLED with suprises, a cute dinosaur plushy toy, and a big big bear. He LOVES big stuffed animals.. it's too cute. In fact, he just brought frisbee and his big plushy "bunny" in the bed to tuck them in....


TOO cute.


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

My guys will all get 'special' chewies and some kind of sweater/sweatshirt. And new toys, LOL. They love toys.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky and Shade will actually each get a squeaky hedgehog that I ordered with the Blackfriday sale (thanks again Unosmom!!), some chew sticks, liver treats, and I'm in the middle of knitting Shade a Pittsburgh Steelers sweater that should be finished in time to put under the tree for him. 

And I agree....there are no presents for the husband yet :biggrin:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

My guys got a new freezer the other day and I can tell they love it! I plan to get them some new squeaky toys since all the ones here have been officially killed. Not a squeak to be heard in this house. That's gonna be about it. But a new camera will be on the horizon soon too, (completely for the dogs of course) so I can take fantabulous photos of the tiny herd.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd love to get a new freezer for my dogs for Christmas, but I'd have to find a good deal on craigslist. I'd LOVE to get Peyton a baby sister for Christmas but Milo would probably kill her or me or all of us in our sleep, so that's out of the question. Man, my dogs are hard to shop for!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

No specific Christmas presents here. For Avery its Christmas every week.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Sounds like everyone's pups are gonna be spoiled! I usually buy lots of stuff, but our budget is tight this year. I did manage to get all my human present shopping done this weekend. I love Amazon!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I probably shouldnt admit to the fact that I already have gifts for all the dogs as well as DFC secret santa and nothing for the human family yet. If only they were as easy to please as the dogs.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm thinking of ordering some stuff from bestbullysticks.com. Anybody know of any coupons?


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

werecatrising said:


> I'm thinking of ordering some stuff from bestbullysticks.com. Anybody know of any coupons?


I just received this in my inbox:

"It's time for our Thanksgiving - Black Friday - Cyber Monday 12% OFF SALE on Select Bully Sticks!

Use coupon code: NOVSAVE12

Offer(s) valid Wednesday Nov 23th through Monday Nov 28th at 11:59 pm EST. Offer is not retroactive and cannot be combined with any other discount codes. 

Please share this coupon code with friends and family!"

--- Of course, this was sent to me just *after* I placed an order. C'est la vie!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

That sale isn't valid on the ones I was gonna get. What kind do you buy?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

hope this helps

http://www.bestbullysticks.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Cyber-Monday-Savings.pdf


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I ordered some jumbo thick/super bully sticks (12 inch.) And a few braided ones. My pup now is at the point where he can chew through the regular ones fairly quickly. I am looking for them to last him awhile longer...

Hmmm-- I assumed the sale was on all items. Sorry!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

No problem! Thanks anyway!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

What do you know?! A banner just popped up at te top of this page for 5% off.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

today my GF told me she ordered a backpack for the dog. i said
"the backpack can be a Christmas present". my GF motioned for me
to be quiet because she didn't want the dog to know the pack
is a Christmas present.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I got the pups a bunch of things from Best Bully Sticks...chews, treats, and a new puzzle toy . Sophie and Bambi are each getting a stuffed hedgehog toy, too.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i don't know when the pack price went up at REI. the Approach was $34.50 (i think).
sierratradingpost.com has the Ollydog pack listed at $31.95 for the medium
and $34.95 for the large. my GF paid $25.00. i don't know how she got it
for $25.00.



werecatrising said:


> That sale isn't valid on the ones I was gonna get. What kind do you buy?


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

my husky lab mix will get a BIG bag of rawhides. She has lots of toys already that she loves so I'm not to worried about her.
My Siberian husky on the other hand isn't really into dog toys. Her only real favorite toy is the cats mouse toys, that squeaks when its moved. I have to hide it from her and the cats because koda just goes nuts for it. Its small enough she can swallow it though so I don't let her play with it.
So, I want to get one of the no-stuffing cloth toys with the squeakers in the head and tail, cut open a seam, and stuff it with 5 of those cat toys. And sew it back up.. Oh how she will LOVE it.

And I should be getting their dog sledding harnesses by then too. They will definitely enjoy those.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

A little Brother )))))


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

New cable tie-outs for eating in the yard at my moms house. The old ones are getting pretty worn. Thats pretty much it for the girls, but I'm sure their grandma will get them something special. I want to get them a couple Mutt Mats for CU training exercises, but that needs to wait because of my budget.

I'm getting my parent's BC a new collar (its orange biothane) and a slide on Boomerang tag.

I gave my best friend the code for my Fetching Tag giftcard for Christmas. Her big boy needs a FT more than my girls need an extra. I can't make myself replace Scout's tag with a fancy one because its not worn out yet. Yeah I'm silly!

Spaz has an early present, a new collar and leash that should be here soon to tide him over until he goes to his forever home around the new year. Also his adopter wants me to take his measurements so she can get him a crate and some doggie bling, lol.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

tricia beaver said:


> my husky lab mix will get a BIG bag of rawhides.


Hopefully she doesn't get a BIG blockage, too. 

Careful with rawhides...


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> Hopefully she doesn't get a BIG blockage, too.
> 
> Careful with rawhides...


my girls are very good about chewing them into very small pieces. If they arnt small enough my dogs spit them back up and chew on them some more. I only give them max 2 a day, and each with a couple hours between so I can watch for any problems. I also try to stay away from bleached ones. Have not has any problems with them so far.

Anyway when I went to Del's to pick up the rawhides I snooped around the toys and found something they really liked. Its called a Zap ball. Its a red ball ( tennis ball size) that flashes and makes different sounds when tapped/dropped. And is rubber. My girls destroy normal balls so rubber is a plus. They love it.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

After what happened to my Lab mix I'll never so much as let any of my dogs so much as sniff a rawhide. With that said I've known people that have always given their dogs rawhides and never had a hitch but it only takes once.

Boone is getting a couple new balls and a new fetching tag. 

Woof is getting a centempo food/treat dispenser, he loves his JW Amaze-A-Ball and his Busy Buddy Twist so hoping he likes this one too, its a little harder to get the food out but I think he'll enjoy it. He's also getting a new deer antler since I lost his in the move and a new fetching tag. 

Ranger is getting a new toy. He's in love with this stuffed pig that makes a grunting sound that I've had since Boone was a puppy. Got some in somewhat like it at work so I picked one up for him.

Getting all the boys new collars (not that they need them). And of course they'll get lots of edible goodies. I don't like buying cookies but Christmas/birthdays I let loose and buy some which makes them that much more special to them.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Lola is getting a hedgehog toy from Entirely Pets and some treats from 3 Dog bakery called Yappachino. I will probably get her a few other toys and a sweater too. She is likely going to get a little brother in the spring but it is going to be a surprise for her!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I absolutely think whatever people want to buy their dogs for Christmas is a wonderful thing, do your own thing etc etc etc.

I don't ever get my dogs anything. They are dogs. They don't know it's Christmas. the only concession I make is they both wear their red sweaters on Christmas day.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Mom will probably get him one of those stocking things full of a bunch of toys. Hes destroys them all but there are a lot so it takes him a while. I kind of want to get him one of those toys with like 10 squeakers in it. Again hell destroy it but there are so many squeakers to pop and surgically remove that it'll last a bit and he'll love every minute of it. And probably some sort of rubber toy, I've always like Orka Jacks, they look like fun.


I do think dogs learn what Christmas means (for them of course). My childhood dog Max would get just as excited as us kids on Christmas morning (if not more excited). He knew when we started opening presents that he was getting the motherlode pretty soon. He'd pace and whine and wag like you can't imagine. Hopefully Tucker learns that too, he's only had one Christmas so far.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Mia and Zulu are getting the best gift ever: a day at home surrounded by all their favorite people. Trust me, it's all they're asking for.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

Bully sticks!!! ang maybe some other dried chewy parts. Also, I got Ruby a small (too small) Cuz ball that is holey (Holey 
Cuz?) - it has fabric inside with a squeaker but big quarter size holes in the outer rubber. She.Loves.It! and wants to eat it up, so I put it away btwn playing -- going to get the next larger size for Christmas! That's the extent of my organization so far. Oh, as early sentiment, I did just get 4 new colorful tags and I have on order a B&D walking harness <--- I'm taking a daring social and fashion risk with cheetah fur and hot pink webbing!!!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I started off going to Big Lots and finding these stockings for $2. Then I just took some fabric paint and put their names on them  











Then, of course, they were hung above their puppy houses with care...












I hit up the black friday sale at Petsmart and found great deals, esp for Hound. I also found some good stuff at Target in those bins by the front of the store with the items for $1 and $2.50 (that's where I got Murph's cute fleece blankets).


Murph is a boring old grinch, and due to his limited diet, he can only have certain treats (usually just pure meat treats). He doesn't play with any toys except nylabones or real bones, so here is his stash of Christmas goodies so far:











Abbie LOVES toys of all shapes and sizes, she does not discriminate. And she can eat any treats, so she is getting some Fruitables ( love these treats!) in Apple & Bacon, Pumpkin & Mango, and Yamberry flavors, that I got samples of from one of my stores I demo in. These treats are great guys, Abbie goes nuts for them. And of course, lots of toys!













And surprisingly, between Target and the deals at Petsmart, it was all pretty cheap


----------

